# Office 2010



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm trying to install Office 2010 on an Xp o/s and I keep receiving the following error:

Setup cannot find the required setup controller file. Either there was a net work error, an error reading from the CD, DVD, or other installation media, or a problem with the package you downloaded. 

I've tried loading from a 
network folder
CD
DVD

and each time I receive the same error, please help...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you uninstalled old Office first?


----------



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

There is no previously installed Office.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might possibly help point you in the right direction as there are some perquisites for xp How To Install Office 2010 On Windows XP SP2


----------



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

That was not it, thanks for the reply though. 

If you see the original error message:
“Setup cannot find the required setup controller file”
I’ve seen many articles on this and have yet to find a resolution. 
1st Has anyone see this?
2nd Does anyone know of a fix?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The answer is in your first post there is a file either not there or possibly corrupt so a new copy is probably required


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The disc version of Office Home and Business 2010 and Office Professional 2010 allows one user to install one copy on one PC and a second copy on his/her portable device such as a laptop.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The only time I've seen errors like that are when people are using copied and/or hacked disks, or the actual media itself is damaged. You could attempt to copy the entire contents of the installation disk to a temporary folder on your computer, then try running the installer that way.


----------

